# Swift highlight dunks (Volume 2)



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:eek8: :clap:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

passes were nicer on all of them


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yes, sadly we don't have a guard on this team that'll be able to make those passes to him. Maybe that'll make him spend more time on defense 

LMAO at Pau Gasol in the first clip:








"Mine! I got it! Oh nevermind...."


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

r u joking? the passes were nicer?... i could throw the ball up randomly with stromile on the team. he will bring them all down like "go get it"


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

ThaWicketOne said:


> r u joking? the passes were nicer?... i could throw the ball up randomly with stromile on the team. he will bring them all down like "go get it"



indeed... damn he can fly


----------

